# Newbie at forums & TT



## forest (Mar 17, 2009)

I bought my 2002 TT roadster about 8 weeks primarily for a weekend car, I still have a smile on my face now. Thought I would take the plunge and join the forum, so here I am saying Hello.

Cheers

Iain


----------



## Hark (Aug 23, 2007)

Hi


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Welcome now you need to take the plunge and join the owners club www.ttoc.co.uk


----------



## jammyd (Oct 11, 2008)

Hello and Welcome


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Welcome


----------



## malstt (Apr 18, 2007)

Welcome to the forum 8)


----------



## T3RBO (Dec 9, 2003)

Welcome to the forum


----------



## davelindon (Mar 22, 2009)

Hi. Welcome. We have 2 TTs, a 3.2 Auto and a 1.8 225bhp. Love them both just as much. Enjoy your car


----------

